# Official Release of .621?!



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I randomly went to sleep last night and when I woke up, my phone had said that it had downloaded .621 OTA. Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> I randomly went to sleep last night and when I woke up, my phone had said that it had downloaded .621 OTA. Sneaky sneaky.


Yup, the soak test was only for 2-3 days and then Matt @ Moto Owner's Forums admitted they rolled out it out nationally as people who were not part of the soak test were receiving the OTA. Clearly not long enough for a beta test, just tried to roll it out without mentioning anything at all. Disable your updater apk and you won't have to worry about it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

I try to no longer be random about my sleeping. I used to wake up on a lot of subway platforms that way...


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Never woke up on a subway platform but in an alley a few times. Damn jager.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

